# [Recovery][Many Devices] RZRecovery



## raidzero

I'm posting this in the applications forum since it is not (or will not be) device-specific. I decided to go ahead and make a thread with screenshots of it running on a droid to whet your appetites.

Many people have asked me to port RZR to other devices, so I have been working away at it. I have ported it to gingerbread base code (it was pretty much a complete re-write) which finally has built in support for mmc partitions and ext filesystems. I have it working wonderfully on the OG droid - I took out keyboard specific things and battery charging. Here is the result:

























































































































































































​
It's still a work in progress for other devices, the main goal is to make it as universal as possible - meaning the binary can run on several devices without the need for recompile, except of course on tegra2's. Those must be compiled separately.

The overclock and flashlight menus will only work on applicable devices, otherwise you will just get a "not supported message". I just realized I left in the keyboard backlight option, which is totally pointless. Yes, it will light up the keyboard but if I pulled out all the keyboard specific stuff its useless.

*Overview:*​
*Reboot / Power Off* = self-explanatory
*Wipe Menu* = wipe any partition or all partitions at once
*Mount Menu* = mount system, data, sdcard, turn on USB storage mode
*Nandroid Menu* = backup/restore (TAR) plus clockwork nandroid restore function
*Install* = install from any folder on sdcard, recognizes boot images, recovery images, update.zips and tar/tgz install files
*Extras* = self explanatory

*Extras menu items:*​
*Custom colors* = set the colors as demonstrated in every screenshot (different color in each screenshot), plus a random color generator. Text color automatically switches from white to black depending on brightness of color selected/generated. Survives reboots by storing in a binary file /sdcard/RZR/rgb
*Disable OTA update downloads* = removes otacerts.zip, preventing all OTA's from downloading. Note, in the event that an OTA update is downloaded, it will not be installed unless explicitly selected from the install menu. The stock recovery patcher is also removed at every reboot.
*Show battery status* = shows status (unknown, charging, discharging, full), charge level and temperature. If status is unknown, only unknown is displayed.
*Toggle flashlight* = will turn on and off the flashlight if it is detected. Very bright. 
*Activate root access in ROM* = install su binary and set permissions on it. Must install superuser APK from market.
*Recovery Overclocking* = This will show you all available speed slots and the current governor. You can set the max slot for your kernel and it will under or overclock all recovery operations. Overclocking recovery speeds up installs, backups, and simple menu navigation. Do not recommend clocking to 125mhz. makes it painfully slow








*Toggle keyboard light* = pointless. toggles keyboard backlight just like the flashlight

This post is really just a "here's whats coming from me" kinda post... Download links will be posted as soon as it starts running on more than just sholes.


----------



## sparty569

I cant wait for this to come the the Droid Charge that I dont have yet.


----------



## perfoliate

I love rzr, please bring to the thunderbolt









Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## poontab

Loved this recovery on my D1. Did you ever get that bad ESN Dinc?


----------



## raidzero

poontab said:


> Loved this recovery on my D1. Did you ever get that bad ESN Dinc?


not yet. Hopefully in a few weeks... Until then I will keep working on getting it to run on g-tablet & nook color. Once I get a binary that will work on droid & nook color I feel it will be ready to run on most non-tegra2 devices.


----------



## Dwyndal

best recovery, hasn't done me wrong yet. I am most happy with the flashlight, saved me many times when in the dark and my blackscreen recovery with green text isn't enough light!! huzzah


----------



## b16

Can you add reboot to bootloader? For HTC Devices?


----------



## Stetsonaw

Any particular reason you took charging out? That was the thing i loved most about it on my Droid. Would love to have this on the bolt!


----------



## raidzero

b16 said:


> Can you add reboot to bootloader? For HTC Devices?


 Not sure if there a function for doing that, maybe I can place a command file somewhere and reboot the system with that in place.. though without an HTC device to test with I don't think that would be a possibility



Stetsonaw said:


> Any particular reason you took charging out? That was the thing i loved most about it on my Droid. Would love to have this on the bolt!


Because that is a device-specific thing. Charging was done largely in the kernel and I had toolbox with all 2mb of it's dependencies crammed in the ramdisk (w/ links to getporp, setprop, start, stop), as well as battd. I also had to add LZMA compression to the kernel itself and compress the ramdisk with LZMA too in order to even get it to boot on the droid. The 2.1+ branch will not have this. Devices that have separate charging circuits, like the nook color or g-tablet, will still charge in recovery without any help from me.


----------



## poontab

raidzero said:


> not yet. Hopefully in a few weeks... Until then I will keep working on getting it to run on g-tablet & nook color. Once I get a binary that will work on droid & nook color I feel it will be ready to run on most non-tegra2 devices.


Cool can't wait. Been missing wipe all so hurd!


----------



## imneveral0ne

So is this on the thunderbolt yet? I'm tired of CWR lol


----------



## raidzero

imneveral0ne said:


> So is this on the thunderbolt yet? I'm tired of CWR lol


 I hear you.. I don't get very much time to work on it but I hope to get some time tonight 
The devices I have are OG droids, a nook color and a viewsonic g-tablet. Once I get it working on those, I think the binaries & scripts will be ready to be transplanted into any device's stock recovery image.


----------



## Stetsonaw

raidzero said:


> Because that is a device-specific thing. Charging was done largely in the kernel and I had toolbox with all 2mb of it's dependencies crammed in the ramdisk (w/ links to getporp, setprop, start, stop), as well as battd. I also had to add LZMA compression to the kernel itself and compress the ramdisk with LZMA too in order to even get it to boot on the droid. The 2.1+ branch will not have this. Devices that have separate charging circuits, like the nook color or g-tablet, will still charge in recovery without any help from me.


 well poop. thanks for the reply! still looking forward to it.


----------



## imneveral0ne

raidzero said:


> I hear you.. I don't get very much time to work on it but I hope to get some time tonight
> The devices I have are OG droids, a nook color and a viewsonic g-tablet. Once I get it working on those, I think the binaries & scripts will be ready to be transplanted into any device's stock recovery image.


awesome news, can't wait!


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Hey rz, 
I can help you test/get it run on a few devices (Samsung Fasinate, Droid Incredible, and Thunderbolt). Hit me up on gtalk [email protected]

However, i am kinda of a noob when it comes to recoveries, but not to kernels, so i can still be of SOME assistance


----------



## raidzero

so.. progress! check this out


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Damn that is a very nice looking recovery, I love the colors.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## imneveral0ne

sweet  what phone is that running on?


----------



## raidzero

imneveral0ne said:


> sweet  what phone is that running on?


that is a viewsonic g-tablet (tegra2)

it also also boots and runs on nook color, though apparently I left out ext3 support, got ext4 but not ext3... ? lol


----------



## raidzero

oh well, it is definitely progress


----------



## imneveral0ne

raidzero said:


> that is a viewsonic g-tablet (tegra2)
> 
> it also also boots and runs on nook color, though apparently I left out ext3 support, got ext4 but not ext3... ? lol


cool, i'll have to let my buddy with a Gtab know about it


----------



## raidzero

update: for ext3 format/check support I need to compile a new busybox, which has ext3 tools in it. Mine is probably over a year old - it's from SPR for droid. buildroot-ing now to get a good toolchain to build my new busybox with









EDIT: it would probably be easier to use the NDK actually


----------



## raidzero

turns out the NDK *cannot* build busybox. but the ARM toolchain produced by buildroot can..









back when I did this before I was using my work laptop - it took like all day just to build the buildroot toolchain and busybox took about 2 hours. today, on the i7, it takes minutes to build buildroot


----------



## raidzero

w00t - new busybox containing mkfs.ext2/3 (version 1.18.5) plus arm versions of tune2fs and e2fsck and we now have full support for all ext filesystems !!


----------



## raidzero

this thread can be viewed as an interactive development blog









Progress so far on everything (using g-tablet for testing):

mount menu - works including USB mass storage
wipe menu - works (now with ext2/3/4 filesystem support on bml/mtd/mmc partitions)
new busybox - version 1.18.5 (with disabled ls color support finally)
nandroid - backup/restore runs but if you restore a boot.img it will kill the tablet
install menu - works but there is a boot/recovery.img flashing issue, I believe this is also why nandroid is having issues
overclock menu - segfaults on g-tablet, havent tested on NC
custom colors - works but doesnt save to sdcard on g-tablet (haven't investigated that yet, it's so minor)
reboot to android - works (but not on Nook Color - it will reboot to recovery indefinitely, need to make some NC-specific shell scripts to fix that)
power off - works
reboot recovery - doesn't work. no idea why but it just reboots to android. same code reboots to recovery on droid. May need to jack yet more stuff from clockwork :/

stuff taken from clockwork - mmcutils, bmlutils, flashutils, mtdutils

busybox compiled from latest sources with toolchain generated by buildroot (NDK didn't work - not complete enough for the likes of busybox)


----------



## poontab

Check this RZ http://kan.gd/snm


----------



## Neejay

hmm...any plans for the G2/Vision? This is the first I've seen of this. :smile3:


----------



## raidzero

Neejay said:


> hmm...any plans for the G2/Vision? This is the first I've seen of this. :smile3:


yes, nothing is safe


----------



## Neejay

raidzero said:


> yes, nothing is safe


 lol nice


----------



## cereal killer

Raidzero good to see you brother. Still on my Droid and on RZRecovery. Waiting for the Samsung Galaxy SII. So once that's out I know we'll see RZR on it eventually  hope your well man. Be good and again nice job on the recovery.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## raidzero

cereal killer said:


> Raidzero good to see you brother. Still on my Droid and on RZRecovery. Waiting for the Samsung Galaxy SII. So once that's out I know we'll see RZR on it eventually  hope your well man. Be good and again nice job on the recovery.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Thanks,CK. good to see you here too


----------



## mrdeadlocked

Glad to see such progress. Since your making it for the GTAB, you should do a Notion INk Adam Build. I'd be willing to test. 

Edit:









Just flashed it on my ADAM. So far so good. Things seem to work. I'll go through it and let you know of any issues.

Issues:
1. Volume rocker is backwards. Up is down down is up.
2. USB mass storage doesn't work. It will show greyed out sd cards but are never accessible.
3. Flashlight doesn't work (we have no flash so this is a obvious one.)
4. Nandroid Restore, Clockwork Nandroid restore do not work.

Things Tested.
1. Battery Charging Works.
2. Colors work
3. Overclocking worked/seems to work. I don't have frequencies/know what the format is.
4. Wiping/Wipe all works.
5.Nandroid backup works (nice and quick too)


----------



## bookcase

This looks fantastic!! Really hope to see this on HTC Desire Z/T-Mobile G2.


----------



## imneveral0ne

Cant wait to see this on the Thunderbolt!


----------



## mrdeadlocked

So is this on the back burner?


----------



## imneveral0ne

mrdeadlocked said:


> So is this on the back burner?


I hope not! Gotta get rid of this clockwork!


----------



## Neejay

awww


----------



## mrdeadlocked

He hasn't responded and his FTP (well the one on his site) hasn't changed really with any updates.


----------



## raidzero

hey guys, here's what I posted on my original thread on DF:

I got a nexus s 4g .. bye droid, I won't miss you.. RZR runs great on the ns4g, though I need to do some work on the custom colors. I made an img for incredible, incredible 2, and thunderbolt. I need testers! incredible and TB is totally untested, inc 2 I am having some issues with the keys (home, back, etc) not activating. navigation works but you cant select anything. I think its a kernel issue or permissions thing...

I know for a fact that ext4 and yaffs filesystems work fine. ext3 is untested, though why it wouldn't work is not apparent to me.

anyway. that's what's up!


----------



## SlashDW

Would love this on Sidekick 4G

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## johnny_funtime

I'd love to see it on the HTC aria for sure

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Neejay

I guess this is pretty much null/void now :sad3: (in terms of this happening on the G2)


----------



## raidzero

development will continue, for all devices. I am looking for people to test on every device. All I need is a CM device setup for AOSP and I'll make an img..


----------



## Neejay

raidzero said:


> development will continue, for all devices. I am looking for people to test on every device. All I need is a CM device setup for AOSP and I'll make an img..


Sweet. Hopefully you didn't take that the wrong way


----------



## luniz7

"raidzero said:


> development will continue, for all devices. I am looking for people to test on every device. All I need is a CM device setup for AOSP and I'll make an img..


I can test on the thunderbolt


----------



## raidzero

thunderbolt has the same issue as incredible 1 & 2.. :/ I will work on it this weekend though - moving tomorrow, driving across the country


----------



## Neejay

and I can test on the G2


----------



## chris9983

I can test on optimus c


----------



## johnny_funtime

I have a HTC aria I could test


----------



## imjarhed

Running D1 and willing to help in any way.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

raidzero said:


> thunderbolt has the same issue as incredible 1 & 2.. :/ I will work on it this weekend though - moving tomorrow, driving across the country


Less than a month ago I drove from san francisco, CA to baltimore, MD. Good times.

Will this work on all devices or only unlocked devices? Like the droid 2.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eollie

I can provide whatever you need for the Optimus V. DONT LAUGH!


----------



## BigRoe71

Im willing to help as best I can on Droid Charge


----------



## sompo

great.....can wait.....that what i waiting for so long.


----------



## superchilpil

xfloggingkylex said:


> Less than a month ago I drove from san francisco, CA to baltimore, MD. Good times.
> 
> Will this work on all devices or only unlocked devices? Like the droid 2.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Every device that has a custom recovery should be able to use this, an unlocked bootloader helps


----------

